# Hand Dipping



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Has anyone done this?I read in Ritchard Taylors How to do it book some about dipping candels.If so what wick and how big are you making the candels with the wick.I see some of my past mitakes with my wax I am now keeping cappings and wax scraps seperate.Need more wax but by next fall i will have enough and need some tips on how to get going. Thanks all


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Mitch,
Hand dipped tapers, both 6 and 10 inch, are the ideal money makers with beeswax. For what you can charge, oz. for oz, it can make that wax worth alot. Finding the right market for high quality, and priced correctly, is the trick. Most flea markets, craft shows etc. do not have the right crowd for a pair of 100% pure hand dipped tapers that are priced at 5 to 8 dollars. I do not have the measurements but more or less eye-ball them till they look about right. Make enough and you will know. I did count how many dips it took, but alot can change that, like air temp, etc. 

I sell other wax items like wax bars for archers and such, but the tapers are my favorite.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

I think i have the market for them.There is an old river town here Grand Rapids> it has all kinds of small shops> My sister has some of her crochet items in a shop there.I am still thinking i do not have enough wax yet but i have enough to try it and see how it goes. i have allways had trouble with wick size.But then now i have found that the cappings are the best.Taylor said in his book it was about 15 dips but like you say that depends on alot of things.Do you build racks to hold the wicks strait?


----------

